# Now You Can Make Your PC Look Like ESPNews



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Yes, ESPN now has their own special "WeatherBug" type application called "ESPN Bottomline". Its for computers that have Windows 98 and up. I have it running right now in my PC. Actually, its very low on using system resources and you do have the option of shutting it off anytime you want.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just tried it Brian, I like it as well. :righton:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

It seems to use Macromedia Flash to stream the scores. Very ingenious!


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I've added it, too, and I like it. It's easy to turn off if I'm a little behind in watching a game on TiVo or the 501. (It's not easy to remember to do it, though.)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I have it but every time I use it, it shuffles all the icons on my desktop for some reason. It gets me very mad!


----------

